# Used Student Knife Kits



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I am considering attending a culinary program, but I am somewhat weary of the cost of knives. I was wondering if anyone had information on how or where to acquire knife kits from culinary school burnouts. After speaking to some administrators I got the impression that there is a high culinary school drop-out rate. With this in mind I made the assumption that there must be a hoard of ex-students out there just sitting on knife sets they were forced to purchase for school. I would be interested in alleviating this burden (at a discount of course) from any ex-students. I conducted a score of searches for student communities or sites like this for information. I would appreciate any leads.

Terrarich


----------



## splm (Feb 21, 2002)

terrarich,
Check with the programs you are interested in, you may not necessarily have to buy their knives - I am at the Cordon Bleu for a Grand Diplome, and I bought their knives b/c the admissions slip said I had to, but several people in the class bring their own knives, all they did was ask - there is no real reason why you have to buy their equipment if you already have the same thing - I do however, every once in a while see a note on the board selling used knives, so if you must buy them, go to the student area of the school and look on the student message board... maybe even put up an ad of your own.
SO far no one has dropped out of my course, but there are people on their 2nd & 3rd round that have failed b/c of attendance issues...
Sandra


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Please e-mail me.. I may have some knives for you..
Danielle

I just graduated 2 months ago


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I would say, that if you are serious about culinary school and this profession, I would go out and spend the money for a new set. These knives will last you a long time, and are truely an extension of a chef's hand. Yes the cost may seem high, if you aren't familiar with the cost of good knives, but I have found that the tools kits they sell at school would cost lots more if you were to purchase them on their own. Many students that I know, that dropped out, opted to keep their knives, because, at least, they were better than the ones they had at home.


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you all for you recommendations/advice. I recently picked up a Messermeister 10" Meridian Elite to start out my set. I decided to fill out a set as I go along and pick up knives, regardless of the brand, piecemeal to ensure that I end up with knives that I am comfortable with.

Thanks again,

Terrarich


----------

